# Are cyclists generally worse right now?



## Aussie Rider in London (24 Apr 2020)

Just went out for a ride and had to shake my head on about 4 occassions in an hour.

People running red lights and cutting across my path, cutting into me taking off from lights after being much slower in the leadup, having the gall to turn around to me and say "2 metres" despite being her 5 metres away and having literally just cut in front of me (by her definition within 2 metres) after running a red...

It doesn't even seem to be just new cyclists, and it's definitely not today that it's only been an issue.

Are cyclists generally worse right now?


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Apr 2020)

Don’t worry about it. Ride ya bike and drink a Fosters.


----------



## I like Skol (24 Apr 2020)

Just chill dude!


----------



## Milkfloat (24 Apr 2020)

Aussie Rider in London said:


> Just went out for a ride and had to shake my head on about 4 occassions in an hour.
> 
> People running red lights and cutting across my path, cutting into me taking off from lights after being much slower in the leadup, having the gall to turn around to me and say "2 metres" despite being her 5 metres away and having literally just cut in front of me (by her definition within 2 metres) after running a red...
> 
> ...


I suspect your username is a clue.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Apr 2020)

I find that shouting "_*PLAGUE CARRIER COMING THROUGH*_" miraculously creates a 5 metre exclusion zone in front of me!


----------



## rogerzilla (24 Apr 2020)

London cyclists are, well, different.


----------



## Aussie Rider in London (24 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Don’t worry about it. Ride ya bike and *drink a Fosters*.



Blasphemy. Would never touch the stuff.


----------



## Aussie Rider in London (24 Apr 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> London cyclists are, well, different.



That's the thing, I commute every day on my bike, and somehow I'm more concerned about other cyclists right now than I am in peak hour traffic.

It's baffling.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (24 Apr 2020)

Aussie Rider in London said:


> Blasphemy. Would never touch the stuff.



Is Tooheys still a thing?


----------



## Aussie Rider in London (24 Apr 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Is Tooheys still a thing?



Unfortunately. Same with XXXX.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (24 Apr 2020)

Crown Lager is nice though. Have one of them. Or a Vicky Bitter?


----------



## hoopdriver (24 Apr 2020)

Cascade


----------



## Aussie Rider in London (24 Apr 2020)

Can't get any of the good Aussie stuff here, but I'm more than happy with the Belgians.

I'll have a Kwaremont out of my Kwaremont glass and it'll all be ok.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (24 Apr 2020)

Aussie Rider in London said:


> Can't get any of the good Aussie stuff here, but I'm more than happy with the Belgians.
> 
> I'll have a Kwaremont out of my Kwaremont glass and it'll all be ok.



I'm ashamed to say I had an Orval out of my St Bernardus glass recently. The ignominy.


----------



## Edwardoka (24 Apr 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I find that shouting "_*PLAGUE CARRIER COMING THROUGH*_" miraculously creates a 5 metre exclusion zone in front of me!


I must admit to having done a fair bit of fake dry coughing any time I've gone out.

There's a tiny country road nearby that leads up to a reservoir. I think I'd previously seen three or four people there in my entire life, the last time I was out I must have seen 100 people easily in the space of 20 minutes. Idiots.

I of course am beyond reproach in this matter


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Apr 2020)

No


----------



## Aussie Rider in London (24 Apr 2020)

Edwardoka said:


> I must admit to having done a fair bit of fake dry coughing any time I've gone out.
> 
> There's a tiny country road nearby that leads up to a reservoir. I think I'd previously seen three or four people there in my entire life, the last time I was out I must have seen 100 people easily in the space of 20 minutes. Idiots.
> 
> I of course am beyond reproach in this matter



It's not the quantity of people that's a concern, that was expected. It's the quality of riders that seems to have plummeted. 

Much like has been speculated with cars, it seems some people just care less about the rules/etiquette and act like they're the only person on the road.

It definitely happens in "normal" times, but it seems more frequent now.


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2020)

Just sneeze.

I had a couple not socially distancing from me in a queue - kept moving too close. I had managed one sneeze (i.e. stopped it), but the second came out. The guy nearly shat himself. 

I just smirked.


----------



## stuarttunstall (24 Apr 2020)

I think in the current situation it is not that cyclists have got worse, the normal/experienced one's are OK, it is the amount of new people that have jumped on the bandwagon and got a bike to get out the house and exercise... lack of experience and road sense is the issue with some of them..

2 years ago I got my bike after 40 years not riding one, I knew I would be unsteady and I was which is why I avoided main roads and traffic...

I came across a group of 4 or 5 last night on my way to Asda all over the road, wobbling all over and that was all of them, I suspect a family who had got bikes as they all looked newish bikes..... and this was a main road luckily they turned down a country lane and as expected the traffic was light..


----------



## rogerzilla (24 Apr 2020)

Hey, Aussie Rider...I've got an Aussie bike (a Jim Bundy track iron).


----------



## jay clock (24 Apr 2020)

i find swinging a broken bottle round my head at arms length on a 1.60m rope tends to get the message across fast.


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2020)

Walkers get one 'ding', then a polite excuse me (if they haven't heard). The wobbly bob's get a ding, then a double ding, then a loud 'coming through on your right'... then all chaos ensues, as nobody knows 'right'...


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (24 Apr 2020)

Aussie Rider in London said:


> Can't get any of the good Aussie stuff here,



Most Aussie lager is just piss water, won't touch the stuff myself. I did come across a decent Aussie beer once, got a couple of crates of Cooper's pale ale - from Sainsbury's of all places. This stuff was actually bottle conditioned; i.e. real beer. After trying it I went back and cleared the shelf of all I could get hold of. Have never seen it again since.


----------



## boydj (24 Apr 2020)

There are an awful lot of new and returning riders on the roads, paths (and footpaths) at the moment. The lack of experience, awareness and expertise is obvious.

Bike shops have found business booming bringing back to life bikes that have been languishing in sheds and garages for years. At my local LBS they are running an appointment system both to help with social distancing, but also to help manage the flow of work.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Apr 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> Londoners are different.



fixed for you


----------



## Mike_P (24 Apr 2020)

Just used that strange 4 wheel thing that costs a lot and drinks expensive stuff for the first time since last Saturday and had to give way at a traffic light controlled T junction to a cyclist going straight on a red, never ever seen that before there.


----------



## Profpointy (24 Apr 2020)

Aussie Rider in London said:


> Blasphemy. Would never touch the stuff.


 In fairness to our colonial cousins, Fosters is regarded by and large with contempt down under, yet sells well over here.
Bearing in mind the Aussies don't really have drinkable beer at all, but even they regard Fosters as piss, yet we in Pommieland have a surfeit of fine ales to choose from yet Fosters, which Ozzies by and large don't drink, is a best seller over here


----------



## Aussie Rider in London (24 Apr 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Most Aussie lager is just piss water, won't touch the stuff myself. I did come across a decent Aussie beer once, got a couple of crates of Cooper's pale ale - from Sainsbury's of all places. This stuff was actually bottle conditioned; i.e. real beer. After trying it I went back and cleared the shelf of all I could get hold of. Have never seen it again since.



I mean, you're in the UK...

Aussie beer is great. Our craft beer scene is ahead of the UK by years.


----------



## Aussie Rider in London (24 Apr 2020)

Profpointy said:


> In fairness to our colonial cousins, Fosters is regarded by and large with contempt down under, yet sells well over here.
> Bearing in mind the Aussies don't really have drinkable beer at all, but even they regard Fosters as piss, yet we in Pommieland have a surfeit of fine ales to choose from yet Fosters, which Ozzies by and large don't drink, is a best seller over here



See above.

The UK globally has a shocking reputation for beer, which I now know differently having lived here for a couple of years. Point is, reputation means jack unless you have a good supply. I've found about 2 of the beers that I would regularly drink in Aus here.

Majority of Aussie beers are excellent.


----------



## Slick (24 Apr 2020)

I've never seen as many cyclists on the road as the past few weeks, but I don't think I've had a single issue with any of them. I think the old adage about the mode of transport is irrelevant, arses will always be arses regardless of how they travel.


----------



## Slick (24 Apr 2020)

boydj said:


> There are an awful lot of new and returning riders on the roads, paths (and footpaths) at the moment. The lack of experience, awareness and expertise is obvious.
> 
> Bike shops have found business booming bringing back to life bikes that have been languishing in sheds and garages for years. At my local LBS they are running an appointment system both to help with social distancing, but also to help manage the flow of work.


Dooleys I assume? I quite often cycle home from work via Paisley and can see quite a que forming at times but I used the one further up, Q bikes for a repair as my usual LBS is NHS only and couldn't praise the guy highly enough. I was thinking about going to this guy full time after the lockdown, but he reckons he's seen over 40 new customers since all this started.


----------



## HLaB (24 Apr 2020)

Aussie Rider in London said:


> I mean, you're in the UK...
> 
> Aussie beer is great. Our craft beer scene is ahead of the UK by years.


First Aussie I have ever known say that, the ones I know prefer the Kiwi craft beer


----------



## roadrash (24 Apr 2020)

A nob ed will always be a nob ed ,..... some of em ride bikes....


----------



## Globalti (24 Apr 2020)

I got shouted at rudely by a male cyclist in Richmond. I crossed a T junction as he approached from my left on a one-way road. He was in the right lane so I crossed well ahead of him to the island then crossed his left lane, only to realise that he had changed lanes and was heading for me, swerving around me and calling me a rude name. With arrogance like that it's no wonder people hate cyclists.


----------



## matticus (25 Apr 2020)

Aussie Rider in London said:


> Aussie beer is great. Our craft beer scene is ahead of the UK by years.


I didn't know it was a race. Typical competitive Aussie - just enjoy the stuff, whatever country it's from!


----------



## Drago (25 Apr 2020)

I'm not sure ifncyclists have got worse, or it people who haven't ridden for aeons and who are thus very deskilled have dusted off their bikes for a jolly. Nearly got wiped out yesterday by some lardy myopic chump on an MTB who managed to avoid having a coronary long enough to ride of of a junction in front of me without even looking. It's only my superiors skills training and ninja like reactions that saved him from a journey in an ambulance.

The real scary ones are the parents shepherding kids. On the one hand its lovely to see, on the other their own road craft is woeful, but when shepherding children on the highway its dangerously tragic.


----------



## Mike_P (2 May 2020)

Complete idiot encountered this morning whilst driving to Waitrose, was he going left, was he going straight on, was he going right, absolutely no lane discipline and then straight through on red, on the pavement, back on the road and straight through another red; ,pulled alongside and told him he was a ***** idiot


----------



## guitarpete247 (2 May 2020)

My biggest worry round here (narrow country lanes) is not so much cyclists, who seem good, (the ones I've seen) but the drivers. So many seem to think that with, fairly, empty roads they can be rally drivers using the full width of the road.
I've limited myself to my Aldi turbo as even after 50 years of cycling I can't say I would feel to safe out there.


----------



## matticus (2 May 2020)

guitarpete247 said:


> ... but the drivers. So many seem to think that with, fairly, empty roads they can be rally drivers using the full width of the road.
> *I've limited myself to my Aldi turbo* as even after 50 years of cycling I can't say I would feel to safe out there.


Was that the 5-cylinder engine? Amazing car! Endless grip, and kinda cool looking


----------



## Smudge (2 May 2020)

Not noticing bad cyclists on the road, its in parks and on shared paths i'm seeing a lot more nobheads on bikes. Riding too fast & recklessly and just general disrespectful and incompetent riding around others.


----------



## guitarpete247 (2 May 2020)

matticus said:


> Was that the 5-cylinder engine? Amazing car! Endless grip, and kinda cool looking


Aldi not Audi. 




Cheap but does give a workout.


----------



## matticus (2 May 2020)

<disappointed>


----------



## Rusty Nails (2 May 2020)

Edwardoka said:


> I must admit to having done a fair bit of fake dry coughing any time I've gone out.
> 
> There's a tiny country road nearby that leads up to a reservoir. I think I'd previously seen three or four people there in my entire life, the last time I was out I must have seen 100 people easily in the space of 20 minutes. Idiots.
> 
> I of course am beyond reproach in this matter



I agree with what you say. It's like when I go to Venice and the place is ruined for me with all those tourists.


----------



## a.twiddler (2 May 2020)

Rusty Nails said:


> I agree with what you say. It's like when I go to Venice and the place is ruined for me with all those tourists.


 Yup, we can criticise all we like, but even if we feel we're different because we have been cycling B.C. (Before Coronavirus), we are still part of the problem as far as non cyclists concerned.

I used to make cycle trails part of one of my circuits when I was out, but recently they have been heaving with joggers, walkers, family groups, new cyclists with kids on bikes, dogs etc. They are perfectly entitled and I welcome this but many are so unaware of their surroundings that it's difficult to keep social distancing and make any sort of smooth progress. 

So I tend to stick to the roads for the present. Most of the cyclists I see on the roads are going the other way, or overtaking me. I don't overtake many! The other day I came across a bunch of yoofs on generic mountain bikes coming the other way. It was hard to visualise them as a family group, they looked like they came from a local estate, on their way to a local beauty spot by the river. Giving cyclists a bad name! We have to assume that the majority of people are sticking to the guidelines.

I try not to look like a cyclist, and haven't had any real problems with traffic. No 2 wheeled red light jumpers seen. But I have the good fortune not to live in London or any other large city. It's a difficult balance between being unobtrusive enough so that you don't make other road users have to change speed and direction, and being assertive enough so that you get noticed and not wiped out by some distracted driver. Of course there will always be the pillock who drives around like Mr Angry with his hair on fire, hopefully you will hear him coming, and try not to be in the wrong place at the wrong time. I have seen the occasional speedy driver but they are giving me plenty of room so far. I haven't yet retreated to my turbo trainer like guitarpete247 but who knows what another day might bring?


----------



## Drago (2 May 2020)

a.twiddler said:


> I try not to look like a cyclist, and haven't had any real problems with traffic.


How do you do that while being sat astride a bicycle? That's like trying not to look like a motorist while driving a Focus.


----------



## Brooks (2 May 2020)

I got swore at by a pedestrian the other day, a couple were walking on the road and the woman screwed her face up an screamed "give me effing room" 
I was speechless(rare for me) as I was on the road.


----------



## a.twiddler (2 May 2020)

Drago said:


> How do you do that while being sat astride a bicycle? That's like trying not to look like a motorist while driving a Focus.


 Either I have got an invisible bicycle, which leads to some practical issues (hmm now where did I park the bloody thing?) or:-
It's the difference between being clad as a Person-on-a-Bike in ordinary looking clothes which seems to be less threatening or challenging to a certain type of road user, which may lead to less close passes and more recognition of you as a human being, compared with appearing as a colourful lycra clad super hero who to that certain type of road user is "other" and somehow less entitled to consideration. It is comparable to what has been found in helmet wearers vs non helmet wearers -helmet wearers for whatever reason tend to get more close passes.
Of course you could wear anything, and some F***wits would just object to you being on the road and show their displeasure anyway.
Just to show that you don't need all the gear to enjoy bicycling that the magazines would like you to think you need.


----------



## Edwardoka (2 May 2020)

Rusty Nails said:


> I agree with what you say. It's like when I go to Venice and the place is ruined for me with all those tourists.


When I was a youngin there were signs off the road that said "do not enter, area mined", not exactly a tourist trap. I use it as a traffic-free route to the south (where I live I am surrounded by hills on three sides)

What I failed to mention in my original post is that the fairly spacious restaurant car park adjoining the entrance to said road was full, despite the restaurant being closed. It's difficult to state conclusively that every person I encountered had driven there specifically to walk, but most of them certainly had. It was less than half a mile away from where I sit now.

I am aware that complaining about encountering too many people outside on my trip outside is hypocritical


----------



## ozboz (2 May 2020)

If I have problems on the road it’s usually other cyclists that are the problem especially on the peak commuting times here in W London, there is some attitude . As far as beer goes , I always put Aussie beer down as a type of lager , There was one Tassie brand , dearer than the others but worth it , Boags ,
Nice drink . Tooheys Old was ok too, one drink from South Australia was a bit hard to get on with but I can’t remember the name of it now , on the whole not bad at all ,


----------



## stuarttunstall (2 May 2020)

This is on the local news website....

Like a lot of us have said, new, returning and inexperienced riders... along with the minority idiot drivers who now think take off speed is the normal on the quiet roads..


----------



## gbb (2 May 2020)

It comes and goes in waves IME. I've been through periods where drivers seem like theyve got it in for me personally. They havnt of course, it's just once in a while you'll see stuff that bugs you, other times you won't. Same for everyone once in a while I suspect.


----------



## Drago (2 May 2020)

a.twiddler said:


> Either I have got an invisible bicycle, which leads to some practical issues (hmm now where did I park the bloody thing?) or:-
> It's the difference between being clad as a Person-on-a-Bike in ordinary looking clothes which seems to be less threatening or challenging to a certain type of road user, which may lead to less close passes and more recognition of you as a human being, compared with appearing as a colourful lycra clad super hero who to that certain type of road user is "other" and somehow less entitled to consideration. It is comparable to what has been found in helmet wearers vs non helmet wearers -helmet wearers for whatever reason tend to get more close passes.
> Of course you could wear anything, and some F***wits would just object to you being on the road and show their displeasure anyway.
> Just to show that you don't need all the gear to enjoy bicycling that the magazines would like you to think you need.



That's just pandering to peoples preconceptions and prejudices, and we should be standing up to those, not acquiescing. Start going out in disguise because of a few bellends and you've gifted them the win, and made it that little bit harder for everyone else.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (2 May 2020)

a.twiddler said:


> I try not to look like a cyclist, and haven't had any real problems with traffic..... It's a difficult balance between being unobtrusive enough so that you don't make other road users have to change speed and direction, and being assertive enough so that you get noticed and not wiped out by some distracted driver.



I don't dress like a cyclist either (well, not a roadie anyway), and I also find I get very little hassle from motorists in traffic. You get the odd one pulling out not looking, but not much deliberate aggressive passing and cutting up. I put it down to the fact that a lot of drivers really don't seem to like the lycra-clad cyclist variety on fancy road bikes, but don't have the same degree of antipathy towards "normal" people who just happen to be riding a bike in casual/work clothing.


----------



## Mike_P (2 May 2020)

I don't find any difference whether on the road bike in lycra or the ebike with normal clothes on, or the hybrid with either. I suspect many motorists recognise cyclists wearing the correct clothing for the bike/trip they are on. Alarm bells may go off if someone is inappropriately dressed on a road bike both by motorists and any following cyclist unfortunately getting a close view of their arse crack. Getting along amicably is for cyclists taking the correct position on the road and signalling clearly; seen far too many cyclists recently who signalling for a turn could be missed in a blink.


----------



## a.twiddler (2 May 2020)

Drago said:


> That's just pandering to peoples preconceptions and prejudices, and we should be standing up to those, not acquiescing. Start going out in disguise because of a few bellends and you've gifted them the win, and made it that little bit harder for everyone else.


 Let me just turn that on its head. You are saying that we must put on some outlandish specialised riding gear just to go out and do that most ordinary of things, ie riding a bike? 

When I was a club cyclist many years ago I was not a roadie. I didn't race. But I led tours and did weekend rides and it was a nice thing then to have club colours because it gave us a feeling of belonging. It wasn't lycra, in those days, but some sort of wool/synthetic mix. When I was on my own, on tour, or whatever, I wore the same stuff because it was worn in and comfortable. since then, having worn them out, I have found that I can cycle in ordinary clothes just as well, though purpose designed cycling trousers are better if you are going further, or maybe for several days, to avoid discomfort in the underpants department. I do have a pair of lycra cycling trousers for longer trips from that famous designer cycle wear emporium, ALDI, to that end (pardon the pun). I am not a club cyclist any more. I can please myself.

It was occasionally commuting to work over the years that made me realise that I could manage perfectly well for longer trips in appropriate ordinary clothes.

As far as I am concerned, if you are a sporty cyclist and the appropriate gear meets your needs, fill your boots, we can wear what we like, but I know what works for me. Lycra seems to be a hate word for the likes of the Daily Wail and its ilk but I am willing to bet that even the editor has lycra in his socks. If some other wonder fabric were to appear and be adopted by cyclists no doubt that would become their next target.

So there you go.


----------



## HMS_Dave (2 May 2020)

I choose not to wear lycra and i never will. I Just don't want to... I do however want to ride my bike and that is fine by me...


----------



## Brooks (2 May 2020)

My brother in law is always banging on about cyclists in Lycra, strange as I don't even wear the stuff. I almost live in my craghoppers kiwi strides as they are extremely comfortable on or off the bike, and they convert too shorts for the summer 😀


----------



## Drago (3 May 2020)

HMS_Dave said:


> I choose not to wear lycra and i never will. I Just don't want to...


You don't know what you're missing - it's very sensual.


----------



## Mike_P (3 May 2020)

...aside from reducing drag in headwinds and the extent of being pushed sideways on crosswinds. Now there's a thought does baggy clothing mean you go faster in with a tailwinds?


----------



## matticus (3 May 2020)

a.twiddler said:


> Let me just turn that on its head. You are saying that we must put on some outlandish specialised riding gear just to go out and do that most ordinary of things, ie riding a bike?
> 
> When I was a club cyclist many years ago I was not a roadie. I didn't race. But I led tours and did weekend rides and it was a nice thing then to have club colours because it gave us a feeling of belonging. It wasn't lycra, in those days, but some sort of wool/synthetic mix. When I was on my own, on tour, or whatever, I wore the same stuff because it was worn in and comfortable. since then, having worn them out, I have found that I can cycle in ordinary clothes just as well, though purpose designed cycling trousers are better if you are going further, or maybe for several days, to avoid discomfort in the underpants department. I do have a pair of lycra cycling trousers for longer trips from that famous designer cycle wear emporium, ALDI, to that end (pardon the pun). I am not a club cyclist any more. I can please myself.
> 
> ...


He clearly didn't say that.


----------



## Smudge (3 May 2020)

The only two item of cycling clothing i own, is a helmet that i never wear and a pair of summer cycling gloves that i often wear because of the padding in the palms. Dont need anything else, general wear suit my needs fine on a bike.


----------



## Clanghead (3 May 2020)

As previous posters have said, there's clearly many inexperienced riders out at present - good if they get into the habit long-term, but best avoided - especially since many of them seem to have no concept of how far 2m should be. Many of them are on the paths on our local common.

Most of the suburban roads around here are fairly empty, so it does annoy me (even more so than at "normal" times) to see people cycling on the pavements when there's plenty of room on the road for them to give pedestrians at least 2m distance.

I did have one d*ckhead ride past me and through a red light at a busy crossroads last weekend, and then saw him a few hundred yards later meeting up for what looked very much like a drug swap/sale - maybe he was late for his appointment... With reduced traffic (pedestrian, cycle, cars), such rendezvous tend to stand out that much more.


----------



## BalkanExpress (3 May 2020)

(Minor) Confession time..with the relative absence of motorised traffic my concentration levels are not what they usually are when surrounded by large lumps of fast moving metal . I’m not jumping lights but I realise that I am shoulder checking less when avoiding potholes, moving to the centre line to turn etc


----------



## Smudge (3 May 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> (Minor) Confession time..with the relative absence of motorised traffic my concentration levels are not what they usually are when surrounded by large lumps of fast moving metal . I’m not jumping lights but I realise that I am shoulder checking less when avoiding potholes, moving to the centre line to turn etc



Bad form not to do a lifesaver, even if the roads are not as busy now. Could be anything you haven't noticed overtaking you, or coming alongside you.


----------



## BalkanExpress (3 May 2020)

Smudge said:


> Bad form not to do a lifesaver, even if the roads are not as busy now. Could be anything you haven't noticed overtaking you, or coming alongside you.



Absolutely agree, and most of the time i do so, but, compared to pre-lockdown i am not as focused and getting a little sloppy


----------



## screenman (3 May 2020)

I would imagine it easy to be the perfect cyclist when on a keyboard and not a bike.


----------



## Aussie Rider in London (3 May 2020)

screenman said:


> I would imagine it easy to be the perfect cyclist when on a keyboard and not a bike.



Sure, but I think there's a pretty big difference between being a perfect cyclist and being a knob.

There are some knobs about.


----------



## Rusty Nails (3 May 2020)

Smudge said:


> The only two item of cycling clothing i own, is a helmet that i never wear and a pair of summer cycling gloves that i often wear because of the padding in the palms. Dont need anything else, general wear suit my needs fine on a bike.



I don't have a TV.


----------



## screenman (3 May 2020)

Aussie Rider in London said:


> Sure, but I think there's a pretty big difference between being a perfect cyclist and being a knob.
> 
> There are some knobs about.



You are right, I have read some of what they say.


----------



## JPBoothy (3 May 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> Absolutely agree, and most of the time i do so, but, compared to pre-lockdown i am not as focused and getting a little sloppy


It's easy for your mind to drift and to not be as sharp when there are few dangers about.. My biggest danger is my 16yr old son, who prior to the lockdown rarely showed any interest in his bike but will now come out for a daily ride. I am constantly telling him to slowdown at a junction, move out from the kerb, ring your bell and make sure the walkers acknowledge before passing them (only on a designated cycle path of course ) but, his classic is changing from the inside of me to the outside whenever we have enough space to ride two abreast. I have a stiff neck by the time we get home from keeping my eye on him so as to avoid an embarrassing family incident.


----------



## Johnno260 (5 May 2020)

Worst I have seen was on a farm track, I had kids with me, I saw the guy behind, I asked my kids to move over which they started doing, I also signaled for the guy to slow down, which he didn’t.
He went to cut between myself and child and ended up on a grass verge where instead of putting his foot down he dramatically fell over and threw his bike at me.

His rear wheel almost hit my kid.

His Dad and sister rocked and and told us to move along, I saw the Dad a few days later asking me to fork out for a replacement shifter....

I have footage from my cyclic6 shown the Dad and said tough the damage is from the throw.

I did offer him my spare one for £120...


----------



## Globalti (5 May 2020)

Well I'm an experienced cyclist but I gave another cyclist a fright last Saturday.... up at the wild boar park near Chipping the road is especially rough and I noticed a new rattle from the bike. Stopped to investigate then set off, peering down at the bike and generally wobbling about on the wrong side. Suddenly heard "Oiiii!" and looked up to see a rider in flouro jacket braking hard to avoid a head-on collision. As he passed I told him "Sorry! Got a rattle!"

"You've got a rattle!" I heard him say in mock amazement.

So if that was you, sorry fella!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 May 2020)

Brooks said:


> My brother in law is always banging on about cyclists in Lycra, strange as I don't even wear the stuff. I almost live in my craghoppers kiwi strides as they are extremely comfortable on or off the bike, and they convert too shorts for the summer 😀



You could bang on about drivers in dralon


----------



## JPBoothy (5 May 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> It's easy for your mind to drift and to not be as sharp when there are few dangers about.. My biggest danger is my 16yr old son, who prior to the lockdown rarely showed any interest in his bike but will now come out for a daily ride. I am constantly telling him to slowdown at a junction, move out from the kerb, ring your bell and make sure the walkers acknowledge before passing them (only on a designated cycle path of course ) but, his classic is changing from the inside of me to the outside whenever we have enough space to ride two abreast. I have a stiff neck by the time we get home from keeping my eye on him so as to avoid an embarrassing family incident.


Blimey talking about me tempting fate! Last night the son that I had mentioned as being a liability in a recent post actually sealed his own fate and did a dramatic forward roll over the bars when we were literally 30 seconds from home. To be fair, he appeared to be riding safely but, as we rounded the corner into our cul-de-sac over he went. He was more worried about my spare bike which took a few scuffs, as did his elbows/knees. However, the more worrying thing was that as a result of him jumping up too quickly 'and probably a bit of shock too' he then started to stumble, his eyes rolled and he passed out briefly into my arms! The only thing we can think is that his front wheel hit a stone or he got a bit of toe overlap as he turn the corner but I'm so glad he had a helmet on. 

Not a nice thing to witness but, I felt obliged to say "never mind son it's only a bike"


----------



## Globalti (5 May 2020)

Nothing worse than seeing your child injured. Ours has been in hospital three times after cycling and skiing crashes.


----------



## Aussie Rider in London (6 May 2020)

Johnno260 said:


> Worst I have seen was on a farm track, I had kids with me, I saw the guy behind, I asked my kids to move over which they started doing, I also signaled for the guy to slow down, which he didn’t.
> He went to cut between myself and child and ended up on a grass verge where instead of putting his foot down he dramatically fell over and threw his bike at me.
> 
> His rear wheel almost hit my kid.
> ...



Glad you told him to do one. Sorry that happened to you!


----------



## wafter (6 May 2020)

Tbh in the 15-20 rides I've undertaken since the lockdown started I can only recall being disgusted by the actions of a fellow cyclist once; this being because some absolute muppet was casually riding up the wrong side of the road as a reached the bottom of a hill at speed and needed to make a quick decision as to whether to take evasive action or expect him to get out of the way since he was clearly in the wrong.

I've also witnessed a few knobheads cycling on pavements too, but that's situation normal. I've seen a lot of inexperienced cyclists out but they've all been well-behaved IIRC.. so no - I don't think the standard of cycling has fallen recently


----------



## Johnno260 (6 May 2020)

Aussie Rider in London said:


> Glad you told him to do one. Sorry that happened to you!



The Cyclic was just my eldest daughter asking for it so she could watch her ride, since that incident I even use it on the youngest ones balance bike in case it's needed.

In general all this cycle incidents I have seen have been on graveled surfaces so I think it's either in-experience or not cycling to the conditions, the incident I mentioned was by far the worst and probably a case of both cases and a little douchery.

I still see far more idiotic things from motorists, 2 I have reported for racing in my area, if the muppets grease themselves on a tree fine, but usually some poor unfortunate is caught up in accidents.


----------



## vickster (6 May 2020)

Johnno260 said:


> The Cyclic was just my eldest daughter asking for it so she could watch her ride, since that incident I even use it on the youngest ones balance bike in case it's needed.
> 
> In general all this cycle incidents I have seen have been on graveled surfaces so I think it's either in-experience or not cycling to the conditions, the incident I mentioned was by far the worst and probably a case of both cases and a little douchery.
> 
> I still see far more idiotic things from motorists, 2 I have reported for racing in my area, if the muppets grease themselves on a tree fine, but u*sually some poor unfortunate is caught up in accidents.*


Not least the emergency services


----------



## Chris S (6 May 2020)

Yesterday I heard a cyclist scream, "Get out of the way" at a young woman as he hurtled down a canal towpath. She was just walking along facing forwards, perfectly normally. I suppose if you take peanuts out of cars and put them on bikes then they still remain peanuts.


----------



## JPBoothy (6 May 2020)

Chris S said:


> Yesterday I heard a cyclist scream, "Get out of the way" at a young woman as he hurtled down a canal towpath. She was just walking along facing forwards, perfectly normally. I suppose if you take peanuts out of cars and put them on bikes then they still remain peanuts.


I doubt he would have been so vocal if he had come across an angry fisherman with his very expensive roach pole across the tow path..


----------



## pjd57 (6 May 2020)

There's definitely an increase in the amount of adults cycling on pavements for no obvious reasons in Glasgow.


----------



## Slick (6 May 2020)

pjd57 said:


> There's definitely an increase in the amount of adults cycling on pavements for no obvious reasons in Glasgow.


To be fair there is a fair few on the roads as well. I know my mate was taking advantage of the lack of traffic on Edinburgh road with his daughter.


----------



## slowmotion (7 May 2020)

Fundamentally, is there any difference between somebody who whinges about learner drivers on a petrol-head form, and cyclists dissing novices on CC?


----------



## HMS_Dave (7 May 2020)

I often ride on a canal towpath. No one has yet shouted at me to get out of the way. I always prioritise pedestrians but then on both accounts im a 20 stone cyclist on a steel fat bike!


----------



## derrick (7 May 2020)

Aussie Rider in London said:


> I mean, you're in the UK...
> 
> Aussie beer is great. Our craft beer scene is ahead of the UK by years.


But still so far from Belgium beer.


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2020)

a.twiddler said:


> Either I have got an invisible bicycle, which leads to some practical issues (hmm now where did I park the bloody thing?) or:-
> It's the difference between being clad as a Person-on-a-Bike in ordinary looking clothes which seems to be less threatening or challenging to a certain type of road user, which may lead to less close passes and more recognition of you as a human being, compared with appearing as a colourful lycra clad super hero who to that certain type of road user is "other" and somehow less entitled to consideration. It is comparable to what has been found in helmet wearers vs non helmet wearers -helmet wearers for whatever reason tend to get more close passes.
> *Of course you could wear anything*, and some F***wits would just object to you being on the road and show their displeasure anyway.
> Just to show that you don't need all the gear to enjoy bicycling that the magazines would like you to think you need.


You could be wearing nowt and someone will find reason to have a go at you.


----------



## screenman (7 May 2020)

Chris S said:


> Yesterday I heard a cyclist scream, "Get out of the way" at a young woman as he hurtled down a canal towpath. She was just walking along facing forwards, perfectly normally. I suppose if you take peanuts out of cars an
> d put them on bikes then they still remain peanuts.




How do you know he was a car owner, I have known of plenty of so called experienced cyclist who are complete peanuts with no regard for others.


----------



## Aussie Rider in London (7 May 2020)

derrick said:


> But still so far from Belgium beer.



100% with you there. Belgian stuff is the best in the world.


----------



## Aussie Rider in London (7 May 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Fundamentally, is there any difference between somebody who whinges about learner drivers on a petrol-head form, and cyclists dissing novices on CC?



Context and nuance make a big difference. I'm not talking about 15 or 16 year olds on the road for the very first time (as per your learner driver scenario), and in fact every single kid/family that I've seen cycling has been great. Very impressed by how parents are helping them along.

My main issue is adults who are either knowingly, or unknowingly, being reckless or unsafe.

Ignorance of road safety isn't an excuse.


----------



## a.twiddler (7 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> You could be wearing nowt and someone will find reason to have a go at you.


I can only quote Spike Milligan when he said, "Naked, I invite burial". To see my wrinkly old carcass on a bike might invite screams of horror and a very wide pass indeed.


----------



## Drago (7 May 2020)

Who cares what the Daily Mail and their readership think of me? I couldn't care less what anyone thinks of me, and certainly not those brain donors, and the day I start modifying my behaviour to suit those that I neither know or care about is a long way off. If I want to wear lycra, a suit of armour, mankini or sequined ball gown while cycling then I ruddy well will, and screw anyone that doesn't like it.

Christ, that's the sort of mindset that has people buying cars they can't afford with money they don't have to impress people they don't know. I live my life to suit me and those I love and care about, and anyone that doesn't like that can go and fornicate themselves. It's just a shame the rest of the world doesn't have the stones to do the same.


----------



## Chris S (7 May 2020)

screenman said:


> How do you know he was a car owner, I have known of plenty of so called experienced cyclist who are complete peanuts with no regard for others.


In my experience regular cyclists are familiar with coming across people on towpaths and either just ring their bell or speak to them politely.


----------



## a.twiddler (7 May 2020)

So we agree then. I wear what suits me. You wear what suits you. What the Wail and its ilk thinks is irrelevant, it has many minorities to demonise and when it gets bored with cyclists it will just supply something else from its menu to feed its readership of haters. Some people don't need encouragement from anyone to disrespect the vulnerable. It has been my observation that you just _might _reduce the incidence of unwelcome attention from this type of person by wearing "ordinary" clothes and as a generally solitary cyclist I haven't really had anything to report. It may just be because of where I live. But my reason for wearing what I wear is because it works, not to please other people, even Drago, although I actually agree with a lot of what he says.

My adult cycling career began in a small rural Welsh village where I bought a bike so I could go to the pub without driving. Nobody I knew rode a bike. It just grew from there. I suppose I became an eccentric beardy cyclist, experimenting with luggage systems, trailers etc and cycling miles. It led to club membership (miles away), CTC, YHA. I have lived in darkest England for over 30 years now and have long ago ceased to worry about what others think. I respect their point of view, take from them what I find useful, hope that others might find useful things in my viewpoint, but generally do my own thing.

This is getting a long way from the OP but I hope it is of interest. On my recent outings I have encountered more cyclists than I have seen for years. One thing I have noticed is that the obviously non-regular cyclists are mostly happy and wave or say hello but the road type cyclists all appear to be on a mission, look grim and don't acknowledge the wave or nod as they steam by. Perhaps they are saving energy? Cycling makes me happy, mostly. Happiness expresses itself in many ways.


----------



## Johnno260 (7 May 2020)

vickster said:


> Not least the emergency services



True, if I had my way I would leave them on the side of the road for fertilizer, but that's why I'm not in goverment.


----------



## matticus (7 May 2020)

a.twiddler said:


> So we agree then. I wear what suits me. You wear what suits you. What the Wail and its ilk thinks is irrelevant, it has many minorities to demonise and when it gets bored with cyclists it will just supply something else from its menu to feed its readership of haters. Some people don't need encouragement from anyone to disrespect the vulnerable. *It has been my observation that you just might reduce the incidence of unwelcome attention from this type of person by wearing "ordinary" clothes*


That's not an observation - it's unfounded speculation.
(but I agree with the rest of that paragraph! )


----------



## HMS_Dave (7 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Who cares what the Daily Mail and their readership think of me? I couldn't care less what anyone thinks of me, and certainly not those brain donors, and the day I start modifying my behaviour to suit those that I neither know or care about is a long way off. If I want to wear lycra, a suit of armour, mankini or sequined ball gown while cycling then I ruddy well will, and screw anyone that doesn't like it.
> 
> Christ, that's the sort of mindset that has people buying cars they can't afford with money they don't have to impress people they don't know. I live my life to suit me and those I love and care about, and anyone that doesn't like that can go and fornicate themselves. It's just a shame the rest of the world doesn't have the stones to do the same.



Yep, Agree with all of you making claims about what you want to wear. Keeping up with others for whatever reason is a mugs game. I ride my bike in jeans with boots on and i tuck my jeans into the boots. Why? Because im comfortable. I will obviously wear more lighter clothes when i start going back out again as it's warmer. 

I will wear Lycra if a manufacturer wants to start paying me to advertise though or sponsor me, any takers? 20 Stone 6ft 2 guy on a fat bike? Nope, Didn't think so...


----------



## screenman (7 May 2020)

Chris S said:


> In my experience regular cyclists are familiar with coming across people on towpaths and either just ring their bell or speak to them politely.



Yes I feel most do, but I have still many many that are peanuts and care little for others, I put distance in my life away from those type of people luckily.

Point, what is a regular cyclist?


----------



## Drago (7 May 2020)

HMS_Dave said:


> I will wear Lycra if a manufacturer wants to start paying me to advertise though or sponsor me, any takers? 20 Stone 6ft 2 guy on a fat bike? Nope, Didn't think so...


Lurpak and Richmond are keen to sign you 



screenman said:


> Point, what is a regular cyclist?



One who poops at the same time each day.


----------



## HMS_Dave (7 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Lurpak and Richmond are keen to sign you



No problem at all as long as they pay me well, i look forward to conveying a confused message about eating butter and sausages whilst wearing lycra, cycling on a canal towpath on a bike.


----------



## a.twiddler (7 May 2020)

matticus said:


> That's not an observation - it's unfounded speculation.
> (but I agree with the rest of that paragraph! )


Nope. Not even speculation. It would be speculation if I suggested that it would work for everyone else. Just an observation from a sample of 1 observer. I might go out today and have umpteen people in vehicles scare the bejeesus out of me. That would amend my observation somewhat. I would then just be left with "wearing what I wear because it suits me".


----------



## matticus (7 May 2020)

Perhaps it's my scientific background, or my approach to precise language ... but we'll have to agree to disagree


----------



## a.twiddler (7 May 2020)

matticus said:


> Perhaps it's my scientific background, or my approach to precise language ... but we'll have to agree to disagree


No, you are right. Sloppy use of words. It irritates me too, especially when I realise I'm the one who is doing it!


----------



## JPBoothy (7 May 2020)

I no longer like the Lycra look that I will admit to once wearing in rather loud team colours but, a good pair of lycra shorts does save a lot of chafing on a hot day or long ride. Has anybody ever tried those padded under shorts liner type things? I have even considered buying a pair of those 'cool' padded cargo shorts as I advance in my years but my skinny lower legs would look like a birds hanging from a nest


----------



## a.twiddler (7 May 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> I no longer like the Lycra look that I will admit to once wearing in rather loud team colours but, a good pair of lycra shorts does save a lot of chafing on a hot day or long ride. Has anybody ever tried those padded under shorts liner type things? I have even considered buying a pair of those 'cool' padded cargo shorts as I advance in my years but my skinny lower legs would look like a birds hanging from a nest


Aah the dreaded chicken legs. Me too, but they do look a bit better once the sun's got at them. That is why I wear shades!


----------



## Globalti (8 May 2020)

I've just scolded my 90 y.o. Mum because she said "We get lots of cyclists coming through at weekends and at the junction at the end they're terrible, they wait in a big group and hold you up and assert the road...." 

The gist of my scolding was that they have the same right to use the road as she does. But I know she whines about cyclists to her friends, same as she whines about almost everything. That's how bad news and gossip get spread.


----------



## Slick (8 May 2020)

Globalti said:


> I've just scolded my 90 y.o. Mum because she said "We get lots of cyclists coming through at weekends and at the junction at the end they're terrible, they wait in a big group and hold you up and assert the road...."
> 
> The gist of my scolding was that they have the same right to use the road as she does. But I know she whines about cyclists to her friends, same as she whines about almost everything. That's how bad news and gossip get spread.


I reckon at 90 she has earned the right to gossip as much as she like.


----------



## Globalti (8 May 2020)

You don't know my Mum, she has gossipped relentlessly all her life, sometimes getting herself in trouble when people hear what she's gossipping about them!


----------



## JPBoothy (8 May 2020)

Globalti said:


> You don't know my Mum, she has gossipped relentlessly all her life, sometimes getting herself in trouble when people hear what she's gossipping about them!


Yes, I have one of those too.. My mum has sadly gone completely blind in the last 10yrs but, will often shout out from her wheelchair whilst we are queuing at the Supermarket checkout "what's the hold up, this is ridiculous".. To make it worse people don't know she is blind and just think she is rude.


----------



## Profpointy (19 May 2020)

Aussie Rider in London said:


> See above.
> 
> The UK globally has a shocking reputation for beer, which I now know differently having lived here for a couple of years. Point is, reputation means jack unless you have a good supply. I've found about 2 of the beers that I would regularly drink in Aus here.
> 
> Majority of Aussie beers are excellent.



Whilst I would strongly argue that (good) British beer is amongst the finest in the world ( OK I'll concede top-spot to the Belgians), the decent stuff is cask-conditioned real ale which by its nature has to be served in a pub. Thus, it isn't realistically exportable, so unless you visit the UK, you'll not evensample the good stuff. And even the oft' exquisite real-ales are overshadowed by the truly vile mass market beers, whether so-say keg bitter, or the even-worse horrid lagers with pretend European or Australian provenance - but all made out of horse piss in a big factory in Reading. 

OK there are IPAs and so-called craft beers such which are bottled, but these are a minority thing, and to be honest I don't much care for the citrus-flavoured of much of it. 

The Belgian tradition is much more on bottled beer, which can easily be exported, so they get more exposure worldwide - and of course, their bottled Abbey or Trappiste beers in particular are amazing.


----------



## Aussie Rider in London (19 May 2020)

Profpointy said:


> Whilst I would strongly argue that (good) British beer is amongst the finest in the world ( OK I'll concede top-spot to the Belgians), the decent stuff is cask-conditioned real ale which by its nature has to be served in a pub. Thus, it isn't realistically exportable, so unless you visit the UK, you'll not evensample the good stuff. And even the oft' exquisite real-ales are overshadowed by the truly vile mass market beers, whether so-say keg bitter, or the even-worse horrid lagers with pretend European or Australian provenance - but all made out of horse piss in a big factory in Reading.
> 
> OK there are IPAs and so-called craft beers such which are bottled, but these are a minority thing, and to be honest I don't much care for the citrus-flavoured of much of it.
> 
> The Belgian tradition is much more on bottled beer, which can easily be exported, so they get more exposure worldwide - and of course, their bottled Abbey or Trappiste beers in particular are amazing.



Agree with that.

The hang-up I had about real ales was the exact stereotypical one that you'd expect, that it was warm beer.

At the start, didn't like the stuff because I was expecting it to be something it wasn't. When I started to appreciate what it was, and the varying flavour characteristics, I started enjoying it.

Different beers suit different occasions. 

Except the Belgians, they suit every occasion.


----------



## DaveReading (19 May 2020)

Profpointy said:


> or the even-worse horrid lagers with pretend European or Australian provenance - but all made out of horse piss in a big factory in Reading.



The big beer factory in Reading cliosed 10 years ago.


----------



## sheddy (19 May 2020)

Bought up by a French motor co ?


----------



## Profpointy (19 May 2020)

DaveReading said:


> The big beer factory in Reading cliosed 10 years ago.



We'll have to be thankful for small mercies


----------

